# Opti-Red



## ride0488 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm picking up my order of Mosti Mondiale fresh Juice from my local wine store here in Rhode Island,and the shop included this info:
if you wish to kick up your wine to the next level, the shop will have Malo-Lactic Yeast and Opti-Red / Opti-White additives in stock. These products are easy to use. Malo-Lactic Yeast will result in your wine having a more velvet and smoother "mouthfeel" as a result of the conversion of harsher malic acid enzymes into softer lactic acid enzymes. After using either of the Opti-Red / Opti-White products, you can expect to have softer wine with enriched body as a result of the further break-down of tannins. Simple instructions for use are available at the shop.
Has anyone ever used this (Opti-Red) product.And did it make much difference in their wine.
Thank You,
Ride0488


----------



## robie (Oct 7, 2011)

My post represents the last arguments I heard about Opti-Red. That was about a year ago. 

The primary use for Opti-Red is to aid in the extraction of color and other elements from grape skins for red wines before and during fermentation. The actual elements that are extracted is not the point here; the important thing to consider here is that in your case, you are getting only the juice, so there are no skins present for any extraction to take place. In other words, Opti-Red should have been utilized BEFORE the juice was separated from the skins.

The main supplier selling Opti-Red still maintains that it should be used, even for plain red juice. However, IMO, they haven't convinced many of what the benefit would be, since there is no skin contact anymore with plain juice. 

They maintain they use it even for red wine kits. IMO, for red wine kits, which have a grape pack, it does make sense, since one would want to maximize extraction, because the grape pack represents such a small percentage of the whole must. However, for juice only kits and fresh/frozen juice buckets, I can't figure out what benefit Opti-Red will provide. Maybe someone else (chemist-type person) can give you more details.

One thing for sure it that it won't hurt to use it for your red juice.

As far as "did it make any difference in my wine?", the documentation says it does, but I haven't done a comparison study which includes one sample with Opti-Red and one without. When I make a red kit, which has a grape pack, or a fresh grape red wine, I always use Opti-Red. 

I recommend you get on the internet and google Opti-Red and read up on it. Maybe in the last year or so something new has been published that will help you decide.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2011)

+1 on what Richard says. I don't think it would hurt, I just don't think it will help as it really is similar to a pectic enzyme to help break down the skins and aid in color extraction. Its not all that expensive so if you want to toss it in it won't break the bank. I just don't see the justification on a pail of fresh juice.


----------



## ride0488 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you both ibglowin and DancerMan for your quick reply.My error in not mentioning that I did purchase 2 grape packs from George.I do have one other question.
When do you put the little packet in that comes with the grape skins,Also I have a Rj Spagnols winery series amarone with grape skins would you use the opti-red on that also.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2011)

Now if you were picking up the new Mosti buckets with the grapes in there then there would be a need or want for it.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 8, 2011)

That packet is an enzyme that helps break down a white protein ring if it forms. Doesn't get added until secondary after the gross lees are tossed.


----------

